

Show HN: Stop Lying to us Amazon - robbiet480
http://robbiet480.github.com/StopLyingToUsAmazon/

======
johng
My personal opinion is this: Don't use Amazon or AWS if you can't deal with,
or you accept that there will be outages out of your control.

That's the very nature of what you signed up for.

